
Margarita Salas Has Died - pvaldes
Margarita Salas, a relevant scientist woman died 2019-Nov-07 at 80 yo.<p>She changed criminology, forensics, archeology and oncology forever with her invention of the Multiple Displacement Amplification (MDA) technique to amplify DNA present on any sample, even if present in tiny amounts, leading to recover longer chains than PCR technique and with less errors. Both MDA and PCR techniques have pros and  cons and coexisted perfectly leading to a new age of criminology studies.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Multiple_displacement_amplification<p>PCR was developped by the US biochemist Kary Mullis, that also died in 2019 exactly three months before Salas, at 74 yo<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Polymerase_chain_reaction<p>Salas Worked in New York University with Severo Ochoa and in several Spanish scientific institutions. She published more than 300 scientific articles and supervised around 28 PhD Thesis in the fields of biochemistry and molecular biology.<p>She was the first Spanish woman to become a member of the National Academy of Science in United States.
======
gus_massa
Clicky:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_displacement_amplific...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multiple_displacement_amplification)

